

Understand Community: Cliques and Inclusiveness - jerrysievert
http://www.legitimatesounding.com/blog/understanding_community_cliques_and_inclusiveness.html

======
amirmc
_" So, the next time that you see a new person entering your community, stop,
say hello, introduce yourself, introduce them to your friends. Who knows, they
may be the next person to make a major difference in your life, and you saying
hello could be the difference between them fading away or making a huge
difference."_

Related to this is understanding how you may come across to a (potential) new
members via your mailing lists, issue discussions etc. For better or worse all
those traces you leave behind give people signals about what the 'community'
is like.

